# More ... > Beekeeper education >  Module 3 reading materials?

## drumgerry

Well now that I've sat Mods 1 and 2 (not assuming I've passed btw!) my mind is turning to the possibility of maybe trying Mod 3 in November.

So...what should I be reading for it?  

Gerry

----------


## Neils

Get the Fera booklets on varroa, tropilaelaps, foul brood and small hive beetle. That would cover the majority of the syllabus in many respects and they're free!

----------


## Neils

In terms of general advice, the emphasis is supposed to be shifting from Bee diseases to Bee Health, but I don't think it would be too much of a stretch of the imagination to suppose that there will still be a heavy emphasis on Varroa and Foul brood.

It would be worth considering a well rounded IPM scheme,including use or otherwise of pyrethoid based treatments and why you would or wouldn't use them.  If you wouldn't consider something, Icing sugar dusting perhaps, explain why. I'm still convinced that my IPM scheme when I sat the paper was what got me a pass because I messed up a few other sections that I should have done better on. I covered everything from OMFs to keeping records and explanations of why I wouldn't use certain techniques as well as those I would as standard

Definitely spend some time on the lifecycle of Varroa. How long they live for, how they reproduce, how long it takes.

Know the difference between AFB and EFB, what the symptoms are, what you'd do if you suspect that your bees might have either condition, how they can be confirmed and what the likely treatments would be if confirmed.

Know which conditions are bacterial, viral or parasitic and what else they might be indicators of.

There is, or was, an expectation that you know the scientific/latin names of the various pests and diseases. Knowing that mice are _Mus Domesticus_ probably isn't essential, but knowing the Foul Broods and Varroa will get you a couple of extra points.

Pretty much of all this is in the Fera booklets, it might not spell out an complete IPM scheme, but the building blocks are all in there.

Some knowledge of the regulations around FoulbBrood and other notifiable conditions is helpful, as is a basic knowledge of the rules around importing bees/queens. Knowing the EFB generally isn't considered a notifiable condition outside the UK might come in handy.

Off the top of my head I can't remember whether Nosema is covered in any detail in the booklets, but it's worth reading up. What are the differences between Nosema Ceranae and Nosema Apis? what are the symptoms? How do you sample for it? what else can show up in samples that sometimes gets confused for Nosema?

Some consideration to Apiary hygiene might also be handy. Do you do anything in particular when you hive a swarm in your apiary? How do store combs/prevent wax moth? what do you do with your tools? Do you change combs out, how do you do it, how often and why?

----------


## drumgerry

Great advice  - thanks for taking the time tp ut that together Nellie.  I see on the BBKA booshop they recommend Celia Davis (can't remember which of the two books) for Mod 3.  Been meaning to buy both of her books anyway so now might be a good time.  Will definitely check out the FERA materials as well.

Thanks again

Gerry

----------


## EmsE

Hi Gerry,

There was a bee health day last year held in Edinburgh which was excellent. I think there are plans to run it again this year and would certainly be a good to back up the leaflets too if you get the opportunity to go. There is a brief thread on it here http://www.sbai.org.uk/sbai_forum/sh...Bee-Health-Day

One of the bee farmers ( Murry McGregor I think) in the East was also talking about having an evening where bee keepers can visit his hospital apiary once he has enough colonies affected by EFB (Bio security will be at the top of the agenda of course.) which will be good experience to see it in the hive.

----------


## Neils

Just for information, here's the 2011 BBKA exam paper:





I understand the emphasis on the modules generally and Module 3 specifically is supposed to be shifting somewhat over the next few years, but that should give a reasonable idea of what to expect.

----------


## EmsE

I've a long train journey to Inverness and back of Saturday so am planning to read Honey Bee Pathology by L. Bailey & B. V. Ball. No idea what is like but will soon find out after 7 hours of traveling.

----------


## Neils

I will cross link the thread in bee health here and ask for any suggestions that people find on their own to keep it up to date.

----------


## EmsE

Section 18: The scientific names of the causative organisms associated with diseases of honey bees. 

Ive looked through several sources to find the scientific names for the above and notice that the diseases I can't find a scientific name for are the viruses. Is this right or am I missing something? (I'm certainly hoping not-that would mean even more to learn)
I thought section 18 would be a good place to start as it gives me time to practise spelling these long, overly complicated, many unpronounceable names.

----------


## Neils

As far as I can recall knowing that DWV is deformed wing virus, it's a virus, what else it might indicate etc should be enough.

I did learn all the various gribblies such as acaripis woodi and some of them did come up over and above foul brood and varroa.

[edit] last years paper above shoes the sort of thing you can expect. I definitely used Deformed wing virus rather than any scientific name and in our workshop towards with Ivor Davis we never used any other term for them.

----------


## gavin

> I thought section 18 would be a good place to start as it gives me time to practise spelling these long, overly complicated, many unpronounceable names.


We scientists have to preserve our status using jargon, you know.  Plain speaking just wouldn't do.  Anyway, once you master Paenibacillus and Mellisococcus pluton (or is it plutonius) you'll be able to impress (and bore) all your mates.

Viruses do have Latin names but they aren't use much.  Deformed Wing Virus for example is an Iflavirus.

G.

----------


## Neils

Going all out for Picus viridis is probably overkill though  :Big Grin:

----------


## EmsE

At least in physics they keep the names short and sweet  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks guys, I won't look too much further for the names of the viruses, although I am intrigued as to where you found the scientific name for DWV Gavin.

I don't think I'll ever reach the stage of being able to pronounce them  :Frown: 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## EmsE

> Going all out for Picus viridis is probably overkill though


 Don't tell me we need to know the names of the feathered things too!  :Wink:  that would be over kill!


Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## gavin

Somewhat bashfully - as there is a real expert reading - Wikipedia!

We can have a Latin name pronounciation tutorial at the bar in Stirling.

There are quite a few _Picus viridis_ just a couple of miles to the north.  Lots of _Dendrocopos major_ around though.  Thankfully they don't seem to attack hives very often.  One surprise last night on a late-night walk to see the bees (and close an Apidea for transport for a school visit today) was a _Caprimulgus europeus_ in exactly the same spot as I saw one two summers ago.  There was another sighting a few miles away yesterday.  No-one has ever said that they nest in Tayside.

----------


## Jon

> Somewhat bashfully - as there is a real expert reading - Wikipedia!
> 
> We can have a Latin name pronounciation tutorial at the bar in Stirling.


Amo
Amas
Amat
Amamos
Amatis
Amant

----------


## EmsE

> Somewhat bashfully - as there is a real expert reading - Wikipedia!
> 
> We can have a Latin name pronounciation tutorial at the bar in Stirling.


Is it easier to pronounce latin names when under the influence  :Smile: 

I have to admit I've been on wikipedia to get the other latin names. Is dicistroviridae the name of a virus family? It says that KBV, BQCV and ABPV are ' a dicistroviridae virus' so I take it they'll be different strains? 

Enjoyed the video John  :Smile: 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk

----------


## Neils

> Don't tell me we need to know the names of the feathered things too!  that would be over kill!
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 8520 using Tapatalk


In seriousness, no you don't need to know the scientific names of every pest and gribbly that might affect Bees.  We did it in jest and some of them stuck  :Smile: 

If Fera are bothered enough to make a booklet about them or mention them in one, it's probably worth knowing though and they helpfully include the scientific names in the booklets.

At the very least, know what it is (virus, mite, fly, bacteria, fungus etc), what can cause it, what the signs are, how you'd confirm it and what, if anything, you'd do about it. Ivor's suggestion was also to bear in mind the number of points that the question gives, most the "give the scientific names for..." are one point questions (or they're easier and use the scientific names which works for me!).

If you can't remember what Acarine is called and it's a one point question, move on and come back to it. If it's a 25 point question, you might get away with it if you can demonstrate in the answer that you understand _the important_ stuff. Worst you lost 1 point in a 25 point question by forgetting what it is, best case they like your answer so much they overlook it and give you the point for coming up with something else  :Smile:

----------


## EmsE

Acarine- an interesting piece here for anyone wanting info on acarine.
http://ressources.ciheam.org/om/pdf/b25/99600241.pdf

the debate on whether acarine is a vector for CBPV and the true cause of the IOW disease outbreak just makes it all the more interesting to read up on. 

I carried out my first acarine test over the weekend on some poor Caithnessian bees which I managed to get my hands on. Living in a varroa infested area I didn't think I would see an acarine infested bee, however Caithness is a different story and the bees were definitely positive for the mite- not what my sister wanted to hear.

When having to describe the diagnostic process, it certainly makes it much easier to understand if you take the time to try and try it out. Removing the collar bone is particularly fiddely, especially when the tweezers aren't up to much.

----------


## Trog

That's very useful, thanks, EmsE.  I've saved the article for future reference as acarine's a problem here.  Currently experimenting with eucalyptus oil in a sugar syrup for an infested colony which really should be dead by now but is hanging on in a nuc box (eucalyptus oil because that's all I had available in terms of strong-smelling oils!).

----------


## gavin

> Removing the collar bone is particularly fiddely, especially when the tweezers aren't up to much.


A man I know does it on odd live bees at random intervals using nothing but fingernails, almost like a habit.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> That's very useful, thanks, EmsE.  I've saved the article for future reference as acarine's a problem here.  Currently experimenting with eucalyptus oil in a sugar syrup for an infested colony which really should be dead by now but is hanging on in a nuc box (eucalyptus oil because that's all I had available in terms of strong-smelling oils!).


Hi Trog 
What are they infested with Koalas ?

I would have thought you could have sprung for some Thymol  :Smile: 
not in the syrup though just wafting round the hive

----------


## Trog

Don't have any thymol, Droney ... and the koalas are in the eucalyptus tree above the nuc (and only part of the sentence is true ...)

----------


## Neils

So with thymol, what's the treatment dose/length for Acarine?  Can you slap a tray of apiguard in? do you leave it two weeks as per Varroa?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Nellie I would think that would do it 
http://hpmt.co.uk/clients/vitaeurope...ites-&-Acarine
Its a 14 day cycle so the second tray might be needed because the treatment effectiveness varies between day 1 and 14 so some of them might survive

I think the little api life tablets work just as well and you don't need the eke

----------


## Neils

Cheers DR, I was aware that thymol was considered an effective treatment, just couldn't recall what was considered an effective dose/duration. These days around here it's probably regarded less as an active threat because of varroa.

----------


## EmsE

> That's very useful, thanks, EmsE.  I've saved the article for future reference as acarine's a problem here.  Currently experimenting with eucalyptus oil in a sugar syrup for an infested colony which really should be dead by now but is hanging on in a nuc box (eucalyptus oil because that's all I had available in terms of strong-smelling oils!).


Hi Trog,

What outward symptoms do your colonies show when suffering from acarine? My sisters seems to be doing very well but it could be the case that the level of acarine mites is low?
How is your experiment going? It would be really interesting to hear if it has been effective or not.

EmsE

----------


## Black Comb

I'm wondering if it's worth buying the updated version of Yates for this exam?

----------


## Neils

Personally I think there's enough good information out there for nothing (the DEFRA booklets for a kickoff) around this area without needing to fork out for a guide just to pass the exam.  

While I've not used them personally I've always heard mixed reviews of the Yate's guides which has been enough to put me off shelling out the cash to try them for myself. YMMV and all that and I can see why, for some of the later modules, guides like Yates might be useful but for Modules 1-3 which really cover practical beekeeping skills and knowledge I do question their value.

----------

